# Justice?



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/local/13598823.htm


Man faces six years in death of bicyclist
By Daniel Velton
Knight Ridder

A motorist who was intoxicated when he struck and killed an elderly bicyclist in Palo Alto pleaded no contest Tuesday and faces the possibility of up to six years in prison, prosecutors said.

Craig Borlik, a local real estate agent, entered the plea to charges including vehicular manslaughter and felony driving under the influence in connection with the May 25 incident.

A sentencing hearing has been scheduled for March 3 in Santa Clara County Superior Court, said Deputy District Attorney S. Michael Lee.

Borlik, a Los Altos real estate agent, was arrested shortly after the afternoon collision that seriously injured 72-year-old Robert Beebe of Sunnyvale, who later died at a hospital.

Beebe was riding his bicycle near Charleston Road and Wilkie Way when Borlik ran a red light and his Ford Expedition struck Beebe, dragging him about 40 feet.

About an hour after the incident, Borlik was allegedly seen stumbling out of his car in the 4100 block of El Camino Real, and officers found him sleeping on a nearby doorstep.

His 3-year-old son was discovered crying and still strapped into his seat inside his father's car.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd love to see him put away forever, but I would say justice would be if he gets the max six years allowed by law. They rarely give out those kinds of punishments to drunks who kill people. 

If he serves <i>any</i> time, that has to be considered a win, based on recent cases, but I don't hold out any hope of that. He will likely get a fine, suspended sentence, community service, etc. In other words, he'll walk away with a slap on the wrist and a lighter wallet. That is most definitely not justice.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Sometimes it seems like the moral of the story is: If you want to kill someone, use a car. Nothing much will happen to you.


----------

